# RecipeDB - Promised Gold



## Bribie G (1/12/10)

Promised Gold  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Calcium Chloride - enhanced water. Keg version also dry hopped with a plug of Styrian Goldings (in a tea ball). 1469 yeast but Ringwood would do.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.25 kg TF Flaked Maize    0.2 kg JWM Caramalt     0.3 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)    45 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.06 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 45.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.45%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## [email protected] (1/12/10)

looks like a cracker!


----------



## mwd (1/12/10)

Certainly looks very good got a nice heap of hops in there.


----------



## cdbrown (1/12/10)

Mash temps please Bribie? Guess 67 or so for 60mins for slightly less fermentable wort?

Any idea what weight equivalent pellets are to a plug?


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/10)

66.5 as it happened :lol: 
I usually take a plug as being 15g but I don't think they are spot on 15 - I'd probably go pellets as in those little bags of 'finishing' hops, say 12g.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## felten (1/12/10)

they seem to be around half an ounce

btw, what temps are you fermenting your 1469 at?


----------



## RdeVjun (1/12/10)

Yeah I usually weigh plugs, 14g seems to be about average.

Nice looking recipe BribieG, glad it floats your boat! B)


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/10)

I do 1469 at around 18 degrees. 
Think I've found my house ale, RdeV  - or maybe it found me :wacko:


----------



## Stuffa (2/12/10)

Bribie I think I'll give this a go just love that marmalade bitterness from Challenger. What quantities of salts did you use in the water treatment for this?


----------



## Bribie G (2/12/10)

Using EzyWater calculator I did: (23 L brew) Calcium Chloride 15g and Magnesium Sulphate 6g. I also put in half a teasp of yeast nutrient (the brown variety) in the last ten minutes of the boil, as insurance. 





I went for 'really malty' but put a shedload of hops in, seems to have worked out great.


----------



## Phoney (17/12/10)

Looks great!


:icon_offtopic: 

Where did you get this water calculator spreadsheet from?

EDIT: Never mind, I found it. That is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## bear09 (17/12/10)

Man the look of that baby is making me thirsty!

Well done!


----------



## aussiechucka (5/2/11)

Might have to give this a crack for winter. Time to stop experimenting and use a good recipe.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/11)

aussiechucka said:


> Might have to give this a crack for winter. Time to stop experimenting and use a good recipe.
> Cheers



I'm onto about my 4th batch (one in the cube at the moment) - I wouldn't wait till winter as it's an ideal summer beer as well. The reason I brew it is because it seems to hit the same spot, to me, as a strong lager without the hassle of lager brewing. Most non brewers don't even think of it as one of those mysterious aley things that the beer geeks brew, they accept it as being a very top-end lager "wow this is like a Crownie on steroids"   

Edit: I've started using Bairds Perle malt in this brew that comes out so clean and smoooootttthhhh :icon_drool2: and the latest batch I'll run at 16 which Wy1469 is more than happy with, to accentuate cleanness. Then cc for a week and polyclar etc.


----------

